# Aplicaciones del Teorema de Thevenin en la industria



## sparky2501 (Sep 30, 2012)

alguien me podria decir aplicaciones de este teorema en la industria, es para una tarea que me han dejado pero lo que he encontrado investigando no es muy descriptivo que digamos y me deja en las mismas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2012)

tan dificil es googlear


----------



## sparky2501 (Sep 30, 2012)

eso es exactamente lo que no me deja en las mismas, no me dice la gran cosa :/


----------



## Pino160789 (Sep 30, 2012)

Que tal Sparky, creo que no encontraras información tan explicita sobre aplicaciones. Pero si de algo te sirve te puedo comentar que los circuitos electrónicos los puedes encontrar en sistemas de control, cargadores de baterías, convertidores dc-dc, sistemas embebidos, sistemas médicos, entre otros. 
Espero te sirva de algo como experiencia te digo que nunca sabrás a ciencia cierta para que sirve si no lo aplicas tu mismo!!! 

Saludos desde 
Toluca Mex.


----------



## chclau (Oct 1, 2012)

Lo principal es su propio enunciado, la reduccion de circuitos y redes complejas a una forma simple que permite un analisis simple.

Por lo que yo vi es utilizado en redes electricas de Potencia, para analisis de estabilidad de la red y localizacion de fallas.

Se utiliza en la caracterizacion (o sea, determinacion de parametros) de semiconductores, dispositivos piezoelectricos, etc.


----------

